# il mio portage non va che crisi miiiiiiiiiiii [risolto]

## raf_ele

ciao a tutti

non mi spiegavo perchè non riuscissi ad emergere hal ma adesso ho notato che capita col 50% dei pacchetti che provo ad emergere in pratica vien fuori questo errore

```

make: *** [src-moc] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1632:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 983:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r3.ebuild, line 209:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

```

se fosse utile potrei postare il log 

non riesco a venirne a capo non ho ancora capito se mi conviene reinstallare da capo 

ma ho paura che se non capisco dove ho sbagliato rifarò lo stesso errore

grazie dell'aiuto che potrete darmi 

notte

----------

## Apetrini

Innanzitutto hai sbagliato leggermente sezione.

Questo Ã¨ il "Forum di Discussione Italiano", sarebbe stato piu opportuno postarlo nel "Forum Italiano", poiche non Ã¨ una discussione su qualche argomento ma una problematica strettamente legata a gentoo.

Poco male, i moderatori fanno egreggiamente il loro lavoro e tra un po' sarai spostato, non ti preoccupare.

La seconda critica che ti muovo(tranquillo nessuno ce l'ha con te) Ã¨ che hai fornito troppe poche informazione perche qualcuno ti potesse aiutare.

Per prima cosa l'errore riportato Ã¨ troppo corto, cerca di postare qualche(piu di qualche) linea piu sopra di quelle che hai postato e anche(postare) un 

```

emerge --info

```

non fa mai male.

----------

## lavish

Spostato dal Forum di discussione italiano al Forum italiano (Italian).

Posta piu' informazioni anche se scommetto che si tratta di expat. Dai un 

```
revdep-rebuid -X
```

 e comunque fai riferimento al link postato.

Se mi confermi che il problema e' expat eseguo il merge.

----------

## raf_ele

ciao 

allora cerco di fare un pò d'ordine

ho dato

```
#revdep-rebuild -X
```

e ha funzionato nel senso che a parte le dipendenze di aspell... (che credo dovrò sistemare da solo) ha installato hal hal-info e pmount

(i miei problemi erano partiti dall'installazione proprio di hal, si veda altro topic in questo forum)

tutto risolto no niente affatto

nei miei vaneggiamenti e in qualche thread avevo letto che ivman è diventato un pò obsoleto e che adesso sarebbe preferibile usare kdelibs-kioslaves.

Quando ho cercato di emergerlo nasceva un conflitto con kdesktop e quindi ho disinstallato quest'ultimo; adesso quando provo a installare kdelibs-kioslaves parte l'update di qt alla release 3.3.8-r3 che purtroppo non va a buon fine; di seguito vi quoto le linee che secondo me sono + interessanti per capire l'errore 

```

```

ho provato con --skipfirst ma il problema si ripropone al pacchetto successivo - nel senso che la compilazione si blocca-

non mi sono perso d'animo e ho pensato di installare cmq ivman e riemergere kdesktop

risultato:

ivman si è installato e funziona... lo so perchè vedo i dispositivi portatili montati con 

```
#df
```

ma se provo a riemergere kdesktop ecco che riattacca con gli errori di compilazione

come avrete capito adesso il mio ambiente grafico non ha il desktop (ma tutto il resto funziona e quindi posso continuare a annoiarvi   :Wink:   )

ho letto il thread su expat e la versione che è installata sul mio sistema è la 1.95

se faccio l'upgrade alla 2 si blocca il sistema e va in panico tutto l'ambiente grafico...

anche revdep-rebuild -X va in panico nel senso che si blocca su una fase e non va + avanti (una volta mi ha anche chiesto di riavviare il pc  :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused:   )

quindi stanotte sono tornato smanetton smanettoni alla situazione stabile con expat-1.95

non quoto l'output di emerge --info se no sto post non lo legge nessuno 

ho fatto abbastanza casino che ne dite?

----------

## randomaze

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> vi quoto le linee che secondo me sono + interessanti per capire l'errore 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sa che hai dimenticato qualcosa  :Rolling Eyes: 

Non mi torna il discorso revdep-rebuild: prima dici che é andato tutto bene e poi dici che hai ancora problemi e sei ritornato indietro con la versione di expat (quindi i pacchetti che cercheranno la versione di expat2 si incranieranno...).

----------

## raf_ele

scusate ho dimenticato di postare il codice avete ragione

per chiarire il punto su revdep-rebuild ho prima provato con expat2 e poi ho dato il rebuild che però si bloccava

allora ho fatto il downgrade di expat e riprovato il rebuild che ha installato hal

adesso non vi posto il codice perchè ho provato con 

```
#emerge --update qt
```

e allora è partito l'aggiornamento di qt4 che si è concluso senza errori e adesso la compilazione di qt 3.3.8-r3 sta procedendo senza intoppi.

ha finito ha finito 

provo col resto dei pacchetti e vi faccio sapere

a dopo

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> sei ritornato indietro con la versione di expat (quindi i pacchetti che cercheranno la versione di expat2 si incranieranno...)

 

----------

## raf_ele

ultime nuove buone nuove...

ciao a tutti

allora dato il comando 

```
#emerge --update qt
```

si sono aggiornate sia le qt4 che le qt3 senza dare errori di compilazione

ma voglio raccontarvi una cosa magari non c'entra niente cmq

ho dato emerge --info per poterlo postare e mi sono accorto che il processore riconosciuto era un fantomatico athlon xp 2800+.

sulla mia macchina è invece presente un 2200+ ho verificato nel bios e effettivamente il procesore era in overclock (ma non saprei dire perchè) comunque ho aggiustato la frequenza del processore e poi ho dato il comando emerge --update qt e da allora anche per molti altri pacchetti non ho avuto + problemi di compilazione, ma possibile che dipendessero da questo???   :Confused: 

in ogni caso direi che il topic è risolto 

grazie a tutti siete preziosi

----------

## randomaze

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> sulla mia macchina è invece presente un 2200+ ho verificato nel bios e effettivamente il procesore era in overclock (ma non saprei dire perchè) comunque ho aggiustato la frequenza del processore e poi ho dato il comando emerge --update qt e da allora anche per molti altri pacchetti non ho avuto + problemi di compilazione, ma possibile che dipendessero da questo???   

 

Considerando che non hai postato nessuna linea di errore *esatta* si possono solo fare supposizioni. E la supposizione é si, é possibile.

Compilare é un processo abbastanza stressante per l'hardware, malfunzionamenti che in condizioni normali non sono visibili quando compili probabilmente si notano, se poi si tratta di pacchetti grossi e scritti in C++ come le Qt é praticamente sicuro....

----------

## raf_ele

 *Quote:*   

> Considerando che non hai postato nessuna linea di errore *esatta* si possono solo fare supposizioni. E la supposizione é si, é possibile.

 

mi spiace di aver omesso di postare gli errori non è stata una cosa voluta ho prorpio dimmenticato di incollare il codice prima di inviare il messaggio poi la compilazione non si è + bloccata e quindi non ho avuto modo di recuperarli

----------

